

Why I Built an AngularJS Training Site on Rails - joelhooks
http://joelhooks.com/blog/2013/09/15/why-i-built-an-angularjs-training-site-on-rails/#

======
_mtr
This isn't a full-blown example, but AngularJS works phenomenally as an
interaction layer on top of a REST API. Creating such an API with Rails is
almost trivial. Postgres + Rails + AngularJS (via Bower) has become my go-to
stack and is an absolute blast to develop with.

~~~
joelhooks
This is the approach I'm taking for the Admin, actually. Haven't started yet,
but __really __looking forward to it.

~~~
_mtr
Nice. If you're not already familiar with Restangular, be sure to check it
out:
[https://github.com/mgonto/restangular](https://github.com/mgonto/restangular)

I tried rolling my own Angular API service, and it was a great learning
experience, but Restangular trumps any vanilla service I could roll.

------
tourbillonfunk
Congrats on relaunch! You mentioned, you had no real experience with Rails
outside of tutorials. What kind of problems did you run into while creating
your first production quality app? I'd love a post about how it was working
with Rails.

~~~
joelhooks
The biggest hurdle was using Rails 4 and Bootstrap 3 because the gems I was
trying to use weren't quite there yet.

I'd argue that it is production quality ;)

There are no tests, which makes me feel bad about myself, and in the future
I'd prefer to TDD the whole thing, but in terms of cognitive load up front it
was too much to take in.

------
typicalrunt
I browsed egghead.io (it looks great, btw!) and I'm trying to figure out what
parts are Angular and what are simply Rails server-generated views.

The signin/signup look to be using standard Rails, but what parts are using
Angular?

~~~
joelhooks
There are no AngularJS pieces to the site (outside of the videos themselves,
which are almost strictly geared towards Angular)

~~~
typicalrunt
heh. I get the title now, and explains my confusion with the article content.
It led me to believe that you build an AngularJS-and-Rails-powered website.

Thanks for the clarification.

------
kmatthews812
Has anybody figured out how to add headless tests to this stack (Rails 4,
AngularJS)? I've tried using Karma and Teaspoon and they both ran into
problems. Karma would cause PhantomJS to crash on launch and Teaspoon could
never load the asset pipeline properly, so Angular was never being included.
Example links would be greatly appreciated.

------
bhaumik
The first few videos wouldn't load for me on the website itself thoug [latter
ones do] - on Macbook Pro/Chrome

Watching them on Youtube - very useful!

------
waffle_ss
Where did you get your Privacy Policy copy from?

~~~
joelhooks
[http://www.bennadel.com/coldfusion/privacy-policy-
generator....](http://www.bennadel.com/coldfusion/privacy-policy-
generator.htm) is a generator

